# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Impression-ի, Dayana-ի և Chilly-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. impression-ը սկսում է, Dayana-ն շարունակում է, Chilly-ն   ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------


## impression

Դուռը բացեցի, ու առաջինն ինչ տեսա`  ճակատիս դեմ  տված ատրճանակի փողն էր: Կարկամեցի: Մի պահ միայն ատրճանակն էի տեսնում, հետո հասկացա, որ դժվար թե ատրճանակն իր  ոտով գար հասներ մեր դռան մոտ,  դեռ մի բան էլ` երկու անգամ զանգ տար: Կարողացա տեսնել, որ ատրճանակը բռնել է ձեռք, որը դողում է, իսկ  ձեռքը, պարզվեց, պատկանում է Տիկոյին, ում մի քանի ամիս առաջ էի լքել,  որովհետև հասկացել էի, որ մեզ մոտ միևնույն է, երբեք ոչինչ չի ստացվելու: Տիկոն մենակ  չէր, կողքին մի ծիտիկ էր տնկվել, հո նանար չէ~ր, հալալ ա Տիկ, մտածեցի ու կամաց վախս սկսեց անցնել: Ախր  ես  Տիկոյից երբեք չեմ վախեցել: Դեռ էն օրերին, երբ մեր  թունդ կռիվների ժամանակ  Տիկոն աչքերը լցրած սպառնում  էր հեռանալ ինձնից, զայրույթս փոխվում էր խղճահարության: Ախր նա ինձ լքողը չէր: 
Հետո աստիճանաբար անցավ էն ամենն, ինչ ինձ իր հետ էր պահում, ու մի օր ուղղակի որոշեցի, որ էլ չեմ ուզում իր հետ ապրել: Տիկոյի հետ որևէ բան քննարկելն անիմաստ էր, դրա համար էլ քանի դեռ տանը չէր, հավաքեցի նրա բոլոր իրերն ու ճամպրուկների մեջ դասավորած` դրեցի դռան կողքին, ու երբ նա եկավ, ուղղակի ասացի, որ էլ վերջ, ֆինիտա լա կոմեդիա: Տիկոն խառնվեց իրար, սկսեց խնդրել, որ մտածեմ, նվնվաց, որ չի կարող ապրել առանց ինձ: Բայց ես հաստատ էի որոշել:
Ու այդ օրվանից էլ չէինք հանդիպել, անցել էր արդեն կես տարուց ավել, նա ինձ մի քանի անգամ զանգեց, ես չվերցրեցի հեռախոսը, ու նա կորավ իմ կյանքից: Իսկ այսօր ժամանել էր` հետը բերելով մի ատրճանակ ու մի ծիտիկ: 
-Ի՞նչ կա,-հարցրեցի էնպես  հանգիստ, կարծես ամեն  անգամ դուռը բացելիս ճակատով ատրճանակի փողին հագնելը ամենօրյա ռեժիմիս մասն էր:
-Դու… դու…
-Հա, ես եմ, ես, ասում եմ` ինչ կա, ինչի՞ ես ժամանել:

----------

Ariadna (28.03.2010), Chilly (29.03.2010), Chuk (30.03.2010), Farfalla (30.03.2010), Kita (28.03.2010), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), My World My Space (28.03.2010), SSS (30.03.2010), yerevanci (30.03.2010), Դատարկություն (30.03.2010), Դեկադա (28.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (30.03.2010), Կաթիլ (27.03.2010), Մանուլ (30.03.2010), ՆանՍ (21.07.2010), Շինարար (27.03.2010), Ուլուանա (27.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հեռախոսազանգից վեր թռա: Քիթս էնպես էի խոթել գրքի մեջ, որ թվում էր ոչ թե կարդում եմ, այլ ապրում: Կարենն էր: Միասին երկու տարի սովորել էինք, մինչ իմ ԱՄՆ մեկնելը: Սիրահարված էր ընկերուհուս: Հիշում եմ, հալումաշ էր լինում իրենից մի քսան սանտիմետր բարձր հասակով աղջկա համար: Միակ բանը, որ մեր երկուսին կարող էր մտերմացնել, դա սեփական բոյից մեծ գործերի մեջ խցկվելն էր: Լիլիթը երևի մի լավ ցեխն էր մտցրել: Ով-ով, բայց նա էդ գործում վարպետ էր: Դե բնական ա, արտաքին տվյալները թույլ էին տալիս: Թեյի հրավերը չմերժեցի, չնայած գիտեի, որ էդ թեյը դեռ շատ թանկ կնստի ինձ վրա, ախր գործը խեղդում էր, ու առանց թեյի էլ տասից շուտ դուրս չէի գալիս օֆիսից, էս անգամ ստիպված էի լինելու ամբողջ գիշեր աշխատել: Մտքերս չէի կարողանում նորմալ կառավարել, անընդհատ մտածում էի էդ Սյուզիի մասին: Դաժան էր, թե բնական, կամ ` ժամանակակից: Ուզում էի մտնել նրա կաշվի մեջ, հասկանալ, թե ինչ էր զգում... Խոհանոցից ռադիոյի ձայնն էր գալիս: Տատիկը երբեք չի անջատում այն, նույնիսկ երբ տանը չէ: 
-Տատ, ռադիոյիդ ձայնը մի փոքր կիջեցնես? 
-Համե?
-Էհ, տատ... Ասում էի ռադիոյիդ ձայնը մի քիչ իջեցրու, գիրք եմ կարդում:
-Ինչ ես կարդում, բալես?
-Ժամանակակից հայ գրականությունից ա տատ, դու չես ճանաչի:
-Էհ,էդ ձեր ժամանակակից գրականությունն էլ ձեր երաժշտությանն ա նման, զիկի-զիկի: Լսի է, տես, Բելլան ա երգում: Խեղճը ոնց մեռավ:

Տատիկի հետ վիճելն անիմաստ է, լավ է որ գոնե տաք սուրճ մենք միշտ ունենք: Բաժակս ձեռքս առա ու վերադարձա: 
-Որտեղ էի կանգնել: Ահա և էջանիշը ` քրոջս այցեքարտը` սև քարտ, վրան ոսկետառ գրված` Avakian: Նոյի չափ պիտի ապրեմ ու աշխատեմ, որ կարողանամ էս բրենդից օգտվել: Եթե մաման լսած լիներ Արայիկին, հիմա անունս Սյուզան կլիներ ու գուցե ես էլ Սյուզի լինեի, ոչ թե ` Տիկո...

----------

Chilly (29.03.2010), Farfalla (30.03.2010), Kita (28.03.2010), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), My World My Space (28.03.2010), yerevanci (30.03.2010), Դատարկություն (30.03.2010), Դեկադա (28.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (30.03.2010), Կաթիլ (28.03.2010), Շինարար (28.03.2010)

----------


## Chilly

-Դու… դու…
-Հա, ես եմ, ես, ասում եմ` ինչ կա, ինչի՞ ես ժամանել: 
...
Չէ, չի ստացվում, Սյուզին, Կարենը, ռադիոյով հնչող «Ով սիրուն, սիրուն...»... Էհ տատիկ... Ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար, իսկ ինձ թվում էր թե մոռացել եմ...
Աչքիս առաջ սկսեցին պարել տեսիլքները, որոնց վանել էի ինձանից, նորից փախչում եմ, ռադիոն, նրա անունը Ռուզան էր... Ռուզանը, Ռուզանը... 
Թե ինչու՞ ձեռքս վերցրի այս անիծյալ գիրքն ու...
Իմ Ռուզանը... Կայծակի նման փայլատակեցին այն չարաբաստիկ գիշերվա պատկերները... Փաբից դուրս եկող հարբած գեղեցկուհին, որ երգում էր «Ով սիրու՛ն սիրուն...» ու միամիտ ժպտում էր...
Պատկերները ներսումս ամեն ինչ կծկեցին... Ցավում է... Իմ Ռուզանը...
Սարսափելի են կանայք... Աստվածային ու սարսափելի, թվում է` երջանիկ ես, բայց...
Ռուզանը գեղեցիկ էր, ամեն ինչով համապատասխանող կնոջ իմ իդեալին, նրա մոտ ամեն ինչ թեթև էր, ամեն ինչ ստացվում էր առանց ճիգի, չարաճճի էր, կրակի նման, ու կրակի նման էլ` այրող...
... 
_ Լսի՛ր, ես սիրում եմ նրան...
_ Ու՞մ...
_ Կարենին, դու չես ճանաչում:
Արյունը խփեց ճակատիս, ամեն ինչ մթնեց, կորավ...
Արյունը...
Ձայն չհանեցի...
_ Ե՞վ,
_ Գնա նրա մոտ...
_ Ինչպե՞ս, դու քեզ նման չես, գոնե ապտակիր... 
Զգում էի, որ պատրաստվել է այս զրույցին, յուրաքանչյուր ներվովս զգում էի նրա լարումը, նրա նախամարդկային պարզությունն ու խենթանում...
_ Ասացի` գնա՛:
Գնաց...
...
_ Լավ մեքենա է... _ հիմար միտքը հանկարծ անցավ գլխովս... 
Փաբից դուրս եկան բոլորն էլ հարբած, ընկերների գոռում - գոչյունների ու ծափերի ներքո Ռուզանը երգում էր, բարձր, գեղեցիկ, ինչպես միայն ինքն էր կարողանում: Նա երգում էր...
...
... Մեքենան արգելակեցի ու մոտեցա. չէին շնչում...
Ամեն ինչ դասավորված էր այնպես, որ դժբախտ պատահար է եղել... Ներսումս ամեն ինչ այրվում էր, պառկեցի կողքին, համբուրեցի ձեռքը, երկար, ամուր, ինչպես միշտ սիրում էի անել...
Արյունը...
Մատանին գցեցի օվկիանոսի մեջ...
ԱՄՆ-ում անընդհատ ինձ թվում էր, թե արյունոտ եմ, անընդհատ լվացվելու ցանկություն ունեի... 
Փախել էի կարծես ինքս ինձանից...
...
... _ Էլի՞. _ տատիկս մտահոգ ու անհանգիստ նայում էր ինձ. _ վեր կաց, գնանք լվացվելու, ձեռքդ նորից ամբողջովին արյան մեջ է...

----------

Farfalla (30.03.2010), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), My World My Space (31.03.2010), SSS (30.03.2010), yerevanci (30.03.2010), Դատարկություն (30.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (30.03.2010), Շինարար (30.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Դուք ձեր գրածից բան հասկացա՞ք :Unsure:  
Առաջին մասը շատ հետաքրքիր էր, լրիվ փչացրել էք :Blush: :

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), Tig (30.03.2010), Մանուլ (30.03.2010), ՆանՍ (21.07.2010), Ուլուանա (30.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Մենակ մի բան չհասկացա, Impression-ի գրածը ինչի՞ եք արհամարհել։ Մարդը պատմվածքի սկիզբ էր գրել, որ շարունակեիք  :LOL:

----------

cold skin (31.03.2010), Farfalla (30.03.2010), Kita (30.03.2010), Դեկադա (30.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

:LOL:  Չիլ, դու դեմք ես  :LOL:  



> Եթե մաման լսած լիներ Արայիկին, հիմա անունս Սյուզան կլիներ ու գուցե ես էլ Սյուզի լինեի, ոչ թե ` Տիկո...


 Ես Սյուզան անունով տղա էի հա՞, էն էլ մարդասպան  :LOL:  Ապրես, դզեց, երեք իրարից լրիվ անկախ ու ընդհանրապես՝ լրիվ անկապ բան ենք գրել  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Այստեղից հետևություն, իմ ու քո հետ էլ ոչ մեկ համատեղ պատմվածք չի գրի, միևնույն ա, արդյունքում շիլա-շփոթ ա ստացվում  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2010), SSS (30.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

Հա բայց ետ խեղճ տղան ինչ աներ...հլա տեսնեմ դուք կկարողանայիք տղայի անունից գրել :LOL:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դուրս չեկավ, բան չհասկացա  :Sad:  Միգուցե Իմպրեշնի գրածին դուբլ դվա գրե՞ք  :Smile:

----------

Kita (30.03.2010), Ուլուանա (30.03.2010)

----------


## impression

այ տղա, գոնե ասեիր, որ իմփրեշնի գրածը դուրդ եկավ  :LOL:

----------


## SSS

> այ տղա, գոնե ասեիր, որ իմփրեշնի գրածը դուրդ եկավ


Ես կասեմ :Wink: բայց մինչ 1 դեմքով գրելը պետք ա հաշվի առնեիք,որ տղա էլ կա ձեր մեջ

----------


## impression

> Ես կասեմբայց մինչ 1 դեմքով գրելը պետք ա հաշվի առնեիք,որ տղա էլ կա ձեր մեջ


հմմմ, իմ կարծիքով կապ չունի` հեղինակն ով է
թե չէ` մենակ ինքդ քո կյանքից պիտի գրես

կոնկրետ ես շատ եմ գրել նաև տղայի "մաշկում", մտքովս չէր անցել, որ դա կարող է բարդության առիթ լինել

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> այ տղա, գոնե ասեիր, որ իմփրեշնի գրածը դուրդ եկավ


ինձ դուր չի եկել  :Beee:  ինչ-որ ստերվա աղջիկ էիր սարքել, գցել մեր ջանին  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2010), SSS (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> այ տղա, գոնե ասեիր, որ իմփրեշնի գրածը դուրդ եկավ


վաաայ, վարկանիշի մեջ էի գրել, ինձ թվաց ստեղ էլ եմ գրել  :Jpit: 

Սիմպոյի սկիզբը շատ լավն էր, դեպքերը կարելի էր հետաքրքրիր ձևով զարգացնել, ինչից ցավոք հաջորդ մասնակիցները չօգտվեցին  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> ինձ դուր չի եկել  ինչ-որ ստերվա աղջիկ էիր սարքել, գցել մեր ջանին


հա, դրա համար էլ լրիվ արհամարհեցիր գրածս. քո սեփականը գրեցիր  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), SSS (30.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Ի՞նչ եք խառնվել իրար, այ ժողովուրդ, շատ էլ ընտիր պատմվածք ա, հլը նորից կարդացեք  :LOL:

----------

Dayana (30.03.2010), SSS (30.03.2010), Շինարար (30.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> հա, դրա համար էլ լրիվ արհամարհեցիր գրածս. քո սեփականը գրեցիր


Հա, ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա մտնել հերոսուհու մաշկի մեջ, ու հեչ կապ չուներ նրա սեռը, ու քանի որ ինքդ կողմ էիր նույնիսկ սպանել հերոսուհուն, որոշեցի ֆիզիկապես պահել, բայց որպես հերոս սպանել ու ինքս հերոս կերտեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> Դուրս չեկավ, բան չհասկացա  Միգուցե Իմպրեշնի գրածին դուբլ դվա գրե՞ք


 Ճիշտ է քանի որ շարունակությունները շատ անհաջող են կարելի է նոր մրցույթ հայտարարել շարունակելու համար:

----------


## impression

լավ ես արել, Դայուշ, լավ ես արել  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ի՞նչ եք խառնվել իրար, այ ժողովուրդ, շատ էլ ընտիր պատմվածք ա, հլը նորից կարդացեք


Չիլի ջան, մի հատ դու կարդա, եթե բան հասկացար, խնդրում եմ մեզ էլ բացատրի  :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (30.03.2010)

----------


## impression

ներողություն եմ խնդրում հիասթափված մասսայից, մենք ուղղակի մոռացել էինք գրել պատմվածքի վերնագիրը` "Իմաստ կա, լավ ման եկեք"  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2010), Ուլուանա (30.03.2010)

----------


## Roller

Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ:  :Hands Up:  էնքան իրարից անկախ պատմություններ էին, բայց որ լավ ման գաք իրար կապող թելը, կգտնեք, ուղղակի հերոսներն էին շատ: Վերջին մասն էր լավը:  :Cool:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> ներողություն եմ խնդրում հիասթափված մասսայից, մենք ուղղակի մոռացել էինք գրել պատմվածքի վերնագիրը` "Իմաստ կա, լավ ման եկեք"


Չէ կարելի էր անունը դնել "Փազլ " :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), Chilly (30.03.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Չիլ, դու դեմք ես  
>  Ես Սյուզան անունով տղա էի հա՞, էն էլ մարդասպան  Ապրես, դզեց, երեք իրարից լրիվ անկախ ու ընդհանրապես՝ լրիվ անկապ բան ենք գրել 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Այստեղից հետևություն, իմ ու քո հետ էլ ոչ մեկ համատեղ պատմվածք չի գրի, միևնույն ա, արդյունքում շիլա-շփոթ ա ստացվում


Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, տեղի է ունեցել ստեղծագործական շիլաշփոթ, քանի որ ես սխալ էի հասկացել Դայուշին  :LOL:  Ամեն դեպքում պատկերացրեք Դայուշի հերոսը տղա է, այդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ ճիշտ կընթանա, ուղղակի Դայ ջան, կներես, որ քեզ մարդասպան դարձրի   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, տեղի է ունեցել ստեղծագործական շիլաշփոթ, քանի որ ես սխալ էի հասկացել Դայուշին  Ամեն դեպքում պատկերացրեք Դայուշի հերոսը տղա է, այդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ ճիշտ կընթանա, ուղղակի Դայ ջան, կներես, որ քեզ մարդասպան դարձրի


Հոգու խորքում ես մարդասպան եմ, նենց որ խնդիր չկա: Համ էլ դու էիր շարունակողը ու թե ինչպես կշարունակեիր, դա լրիվ քո իրավունքն էր  :Wink:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

Բայց եկեք համաձայնեք,որ ամենաուրախ նախագիծն էր.Ապրեք :Hands Up:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Էս նախագծում Իմփրեշնի գրածներից ամենաշատը սա է դուրս եկել, մինչև սա էլ նախորդն էի հավանել, բայց այս մեկը հավեսով էր, կարճ էր ու լավը, հենց զգացել ա, որ ահա-ահա սկսելու ա ձանձրանալ ու ալարել, կանգ ա առել :Jpit:  Դայանան լրիվ խառնեց հետո իրար: Դայան ջան, նախորդ պատմվածքիցդ արդեն ենթադրում եմ, որ քո մտածողությունն ա խառը, բայց ախր  քո ստեղծած խառնաշփոթից միայն դու կարող ես դուրս գալ, խեղճ Չիլին ի՞նչ կարող էր անել: Ես քո գրած մասից հասկացել էի, որ Տիկոն տղայ ա, որ ուզում ա Սյուզան դառնա: Ալլահ-ալլահ… :Jpit:  Վերջը, քո գրածը սխալ էի հասկացել, Չիլիի գրածն էլ ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկացել :Jpit:  Ամենաշատը Իմփրեշնի հատվածը դուրս եկավ, բայց գրառումս, չգիտես ինչու, Դայանային ուղղված ստացվեց: Վերջը, ժողովուրդ, դուք սաղդ էլ շատ լավն եք, իսկ պատմվածքի մենակ սկիզբն էր լավը :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), Kita (30.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Էս նախագծում Իմփրեշնի գրածներից ամենաշատը սա է դուրս եկել, մինչև սա էլ նախորդն էի հավանել, բայց այս մեկը հավեսով էր, կարճ էր ու լավը, հենց զգացել ա, որ ահա-ահա սկսելու ա ձանձրանալ ու ալարել, կանգ ա առել Դայանան լրիվ խառնեց հետո իրար: Դայան ջան, նախորդ պատմվածքիցդ արդեն ենթադրում եմ, որ քո մտածողությունն ա խառը, բայց ախր  քո ստեղծած խառնաշփոթից միայն դու կարող ես դուրս գալ, խեղճ Չիլին ի՞նչ կարող էր անել: Ես քո գրած մասից հասկացել էի, որ Տիկոն տղայ ա, որ ուզում ա Սյուզան դառնա: Ալլահ-ալլահ… Վերջը, քո գրածը սխալ էի հասկացել, Չիլիի գրածն էլ ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկացել Ամենաշատը Իմփրեշնի հատվածը դուրս եկավ, բայց գրառումս, չգիտես ինչու, Դայանային ուղղված ստացվեց: Վերջը, ժողովուրդ, դուք սաղդ էլ շատ լավն եք, իսկ պատմվածքի մենակ սկիզբն էր լավը


 Շինարար ջան, առաջարկում եմ մի անգամ էլ կարդալ իմ գրածը ու փորձել բացի Տիկոյի ու Սյուզիի սեռերը պարզելը մնացածն էլ կարդալ, թե չէ մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ թե Չիլին, թե մնացած բոլորը մենակ էդ տողն են կարդացել  :Jpit: 

Իսկ Իմպրեշընն իրա միսիային հասել / միսիան կատարել  ա էս պատմվածքով  :Wink:

----------


## impression

> Իսկ Իմպրեշընն իրա միսիային հասել / միսիան կատարել  ա էս պատմվածքով


 :Think:  հա՞ որ

----------


## Dayana

> հա՞ որ


Որ ասում եմ, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեմ էլի  :Wink:   Իսկ որ ես խելոք մտքեր եմ արտահայտում, դու գիտես  :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Շինարար ջան, առաջարկում եմ մի անգամ էլ կարդալ իմ գրածը ու փորձել բացի Տիկոյի ու Սյուզիի սեռերը պարզելը մնացածն էլ կարդալ, թե չէ մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ թե Չիլին, թե մնացած բոլորը մենակ էդ տողն են կարդացել


 Դայ, երկու անգամ կարդացի, բայց վերջին տողը տենց էլ չհասկացա  :Blush: : Քո գրածի հերոսուհին Իմփրեշընի գրածի հերոսուհի՞ն չէր: Բա ո՞նց էր ինքը Տիկո  :Jpit: :

 Իմփրեշընի գրածը շատ հավանեցի: Դայանայինն էլ էր լավը, բայց ուրիշ պատմություն էր ոնց որ, ոչ թե շարունակություն  :Jpit: : Չնայած եթե ինքը ավարտեր, երևի թե ավելի պարզ կլիներ ամեն ինչ:

 Չիլիի գրածից բան չհասկացա, շատ խառն էր...

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, երկու անգամ կարդացի, բայց վերջին տողը տենց էլ չհասկացա : Քո գրածի հերոսուհին Իմփրեշընի գրածի հերոսուհի՞ն չէր: Բա ո՞նց էր ինքը Տիկո :


Մանուլ ջան, Տիկոն անուն չէր, տեսակ էր  :Smile:

----------

Մանուլ (30.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Սկիզբը  բարդ  սկսվեց,  իրոք,  բայց  հալալա  Դայանային,  որ  տակից  պատվով  դուրս  եկավ,  մի  տեսակ  վերջաբանը  էն  չէր :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սկիզբը  բարդ  սկսվեց,  իրոք,  բայց  հալալա  Դայանային,  որ  տակից  պատվով  դուրս  եկավ,  մի  տեսակ  վերջաբանը  էն  չէր


Հը՞՞՞
yerevanci, փաստորեն մի բան գիտես, ինչը մենք չգիտենք, հլը ծակվի  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ոչ մի բան չհասկացա... էս համատեղ պատմվածքները մի տեսակ վերացական են դառել: Շատ քիչ իմաստ կա մեջները կամ էլ իմ ուղեղի ծալքերը հասկլանալու ի զորու չեն...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, չեք պատկերացնի՝ ոնց հանգստացա՝ իմանալով, որ մենակ ես չեմ, որ երկրորդ ու հատկապես երրորդ մասերից բան չեմ հասկացել։  :LOL:   :Blush:  
Առաջին մասը հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի, որպես նախաբան էլ հավանեցի, երկրորդի մեջ ահագին ժամանակ չէի ջոկում՝ ով է էդ ես–ը, հա փորձում էի նույնացնել առաջին մասի հերոսի հետ, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չէր հաջողվում. ընդհանրության եզրեր էլ չկային։ Հետո, փառք Աստծո, Դայանան, ըստ երևույթին, կեսից խղճացել էր ընթերցողին ու խոստովանել, որ ինքը, այսինքն՝ եսը, մեր հին բարեկամ Տիկոն է՝ նախորդ հատվածից։  :LOL:  Մի խոսքով՝ էդ պահից սկսած ուրախացա, որ մի կապ գտնվեց նախորդի հետ, բայց դե մեկ է, ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ խառն էր, ու մենակ էն հանգամանքը, որ դա Տիկոն էր, շատ քիչ էր ընդհանուր հատվածից գլուխ հանելու համար։  :Blush:  Երրորդ հատվածն ընդհանրապես չհասկացա՝ ում ու ինչի մասին էր... Ռուզանն ո՞վ էր, Կարենն ո՞վ էր, և, վերջապես, ու՞ր կորան մեր հարազատ Լիլիթն ու Տիկոն,  :LOL:  որոնք կարծես պատմվածքի գլխավոր հերոսներն էին...  :Dntknw:  
Մի խոսքով՝ համագործակցություն ասվածն էս պատմվածքում, կարելի է ասել, բացակայում էր։ Ինձ համար էլ հետաքրքիր կլիներ impression–ի գրածի այլ շարունակություն կարդալը։




> Իսկ Իմպրեշընն իրա միսիային հասել / միսիան կատարել  ա էս պատմվածքով


Էդ ի՞նչ թաքնված միսիա ա, հլը ասեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։ Սենց արդար չի։  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), ՆանՍ (21.07.2010), Շինարար (30.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## impression

Ան ջան, թե քեզ թվում ա` ես շատ գիտեմ էդ ինչ միսիա եմ կատարել, սխալվում ես, ես էլ եմ պատասխան սպասում, Դայ-Դայ

----------


## Dayana

> Վայ, չեք պատկերացնի՝ ոնց հանգստացա՝ իմանալով, որ մենակ ես չեմ, որ երկրորդ ու հատկապես երրորդ մասերից բան չեմ հասկացել։   
> Առաջին մասը հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի, որպես նախաբան էլ հավանեցի, երկրորդի մեջ ահագին ժամանակ չէի ջոկում՝ ով է էդ ես–ը, հա փորձում էի նույնացնել առաջին մասի հերոսի հետ, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չէր հաջողվում. ընդհանրության եզրեր էլ չկային։ Հ*ետո, փառք Աստծո, Դայանան, ըստ երևույթին, կեսից խղճացել էր ընթերցողին ու խոստովանել, որ ինքը, այսինքն՝ եսը, մեր հին բարեկամ Տիկոն է՝ նախորդ հատվածից։*  Մի խոսքով՝ էդ պահից սկսած ուրախացա, որ մի կապ գտնվեց նախորդի հետ, բայց դե մեկ է, ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ խառն էր, ու մենակ էն հանգամանքը, որ դա Տիկոն էր, շատ քիչ էր ընդհանուր հատվածից գլուխ հանելու համար։  Երրորդ հատվածն ընդհանրապես չհասկացա՝ ում ու ինչի մասին էր... Ռուզանն ո՞վ էր, Կարենն ո՞վ էր, և, վերջապես, ու՞ր կորան մեր հարազատ Լիլիթն ու Տիկոն,  որոնք կարծես պատմվածքի գլխավոր հերոսներն էին...  
> Մի խոսքով՝ համագործակցություն ասվածն էս պատմվածքում, կարելի է ասել, բացակայում էր։ Ինձ համար էլ հետաքրքիր կլիներ impression–ի գրածի այլ շարունակություն կարդալը։
> 
> 
> Էդ ի՞նչ թաքնված միսիա ա, հլը ասեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։ Սենց արդար չի։



Օ գօրե մնե  Տիկոն իմ հերոսուհու (հերոսի, եթե շատ եք ուզում) հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ, ինքը, ինչպես մի անգամ նշեցի, տեսակ էր, թույլ տղայի/մարդու տեսակ, ով չի կարողացել ճիշտ/ադեկվատ ռեակցիա ունենալ իրեն լքելու երևույթին: 

Իմ հերոսուհին նստած իրա համար գիրք էր կարդում, որտեղ Իմփրեշընի նկարագրածն էր "տեղի ունենում", մեկ էլ հեռախոսը զանգում է, որը նրան ընթերցանությունից "կտրում" է: Պարզվում է, որ զանգողը նրա կուրսեցի Կրենը, ով թեյի է հրավիրում: Հետո էս մեր խելոք աղջիկը նկատում է, որ ռադիոյի ձայնը շատ բարձր է ու խնդրում է տատիկին իջեցնել: Սուրճի բաժակը ձեռքին նստում է տեղում որ նորից կարդա ու ինքն իրան մտածում ա, որ եթե իրա անունն էլ Սյուզան լիներ, ինչպես վերոնշյալ գրքի հերոսուհու անունն էր, գուցե ինքն էլ էդքան ուժեղ/ցինիկ կլիներ, ոչ թե նույն պատմվածքի նեղսիրտ ու թույլ Տիկոն:

Հետո էլ Իմպոն ասում ա թե մենք իրան անվճար գովազդ չենք արել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 


Վաաայ, Դայ, գիտե՞ս ինչքան ժամանակ ա էս սմայլիկն էի ման գալիս  :Jpit:  Էս էն Օ Գոսպաձիի՜ սմայլիկը չի՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Վաաայ, Դայ, գիտե՞ս ինչքան ժամանակ ա էս սմայլիկն էի ման գալիս  Էս էն Օ Գոսպաձիի՜ սմայլիկը չի՞


Տո ես շատ գիտեմ ով ա?  :Dntknw:   :LOL:  Մեֆի երազած կոլոտ ու տափակ գլխով աղջիկն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օ գօրե մնե  Տիկոն իմ հերոսուհու (հերոսի, եթե շատ եք ուզում) հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ, ինքը, ինչպես մի անգամ նշեցի, տեսակ էր, թույլ տղայի/մարդու տեսակ, ով չի կարողացել ճիշտ/ադեկվատ ռեակցիա ունենալ իրեն լքելու երևույթին: 
> 
> Իմ հերոսուհին նստած իրա համար գիրք էր կարդում, որտեղ Իմփրեշընի նկարագրածն էր "տեղի ունենում", մեկ էլ հեռախոսը զանգում է, որը նրան ընթերցանությունից "կտրում" է: Պարզվում է, որ զանգողը նրա կուրսեցի Կրենը, ով թեյի է հրավիրում: Հետո էս մեր խելոք աղջիկը նկատում է, որ ռադիոյի ձայնը շատ բարձր է ու խնդրում է տատիկին իջեցնել: Սուրճի բաժակը ձեռքին նստում է տեղում որ նորից կարդա ու ինքն իրան մտածում ա, որ եթե իրա անունն էլ Սյուզան լիներ, ինչպես վերոնշյալ գրքի հերոսուհու անունն էր, գուցե ինքն էլ էդքան ուժեղ/ցինիկ կլիներ, ոչ թե նույն պատմվածքի նեղսիրտ ու թույլ Տիկոն:


Ո՞նց թե... Քո Տիկոն էն նույն Իմփրեշընի Տիկոն չէ՞ր։  :Huh:  
Դայ, էստեղ գրածդ համառոտ բովանդակությունը, ճիշտն ասած, բուն հատվածից ավելի հասկանալի չէր ինձ համար։ Ու հատկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի պիտի դու ուրիշ Տիկոյի մասին գրեիր, թեկուզ որպես տեսակի, եթե կոնկրետ սկիզբ էր տրված, որը պետք էր շարունակել։ Վերջիվերջո, նպատակը համատեղ պատմվածք գրելն էր, չէ՞, ոչ թե համատեղ շիլաշփոթ։ Ի՞նչ համատեղ պատմվածք, եթե նույնիսկ չնչին սյուժետային կապ չկա հատվածների միջև։  :Dntknw:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), Sophie (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## impression

ու մեկ էլ` իմ անվճար գովազդը ի՞նչ կապ ուներ
դե լավ, կարևոր չի, գնամ քնեմ
բարի գիշեր բոլորին, ապրեն գրողներն էլ, կարդացողներն էլ, մնացածներն էլ
ամեն

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ո՞նց թե... Քո Տիկոն էն նույն Իմփրեշընի Տիկոն չէ՞ր։  
> Դայ, էստեղ գրածդ համառոտ բովանդակությունը, ճիշտն ասած, բուն հատվածից ավելի հասկանալի չէր ինձ համար։ Ու հատկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի պիտի դու ուրիշ Տիկոյի մասին գրեիր, թեկուզ որպես տեսակի, եթե կոնկրետ սկիզբ էր տրված, որը պետք էր շարունակել։ Վերջիվերջո, նպատակը համատեղ պատմվածք գրելն էր, չէ՞, ոչ թե համատեղ շիլաշփոթ։ Ի՞նչ համատեղ պատմվածք, եթե նույնիսկ չնչին սյուժետային կապ չկա հատվածների միջև։


 Դայանայի գրածի հերոսը Իմփրեշընի գրածի հերոսն էր: Տիկոն էլ նույն Իմփրեշընի Տիկոն էր: Բայց խոսքը ոչ թե Տիկոյի մասին էր, այլ էն աղջկա, որը առաջին 2 մասերում անուն չունի (գլխավոր հերոսը, էլի): Իսկ էս մասում՝ «գուցե ես էլ Սյուզի լինեի, ոչ թե` Տիկո... » նկատի ուներ Տիկոյի տեսակը: Էն նույն Իմփրեշընի պատմվածքի Տիկոյի: Չէ՞  ::}: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դայանայի գրածի հերոսը Իմփրեշընի գրածի հերոսն էր: Տիկոն էլ նույն Իմփրեշընի Տիկոն էր: Բայց խոսքը ոչ թե Տիկոյի մասին էր, այլ էն աղջկա, որը առաջին 2 մասերում անուն չունի (գլխավոր հերոսը, էլի): Իսկ էս մասում՝ «գուցե ես էլ Սյուզի լինեի, ոչ թե` Տիկո... » նկատի ուներ Տիկոյի տեսակը: Էն նույն Իմփրեշընի պատմվածքի Տիկոյի: Չէ՞ :


Բայց Դայանան ասում է, որ նույն Տիկոն չէր, ավելին՝ ոչ մի կապ չուներ վերջինիս հետ։  :Unsure: 
Փաստորեն, ինձ թվում էր՝ Դայանայի հատվածում մենակ մի բան եմ տեղը բերել, էն էլ պարզվեց՝ սխալ։  :LOL: 
Ամեն ինչ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի անհասկանալի է դառնում...  :Wacko:

----------


## Dayana

> ու մեկ էլ` իմ անվճար գովազդը ի՞նչ կապ ուներ
> դե լավ, կարևոր չի, գնամ քնեմ
> բարի գիշեր բոլորին, ապրեն գրողներն էլ, կարդացողներն էլ, մնացածներն էլ
> ամեն


Բարի գիշեր Լիլ, գնա քնի, գործ չունես, արդեն ես էլ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչեր են հասկանում կարդացողները  :LOL:  բայց ապահովության համար էլ իմ հետ համատեղ պատմվածք մի գրի  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ո՞նց թե... Քո Տիկոն էն նույն Իմփրեշընի Տիկոն չէ՞ր։  
> Դայ, էստեղ գրածդ համառոտ բովանդակությունը, ճիշտն ասած, բուն հատվածից ավելի հասկանալի չէր ինձ համար։ Ու հատկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի պիտի դու ուրիշ Տիկոյի մասին գրեիր, թեկուզ որպես տեսակի, եթե կոնկրետ սկիզբ էր տրված, որը պետք էր շարունակել։ Վերջիվերջո, նպատակը համատեղ պատմվածք գրելն էր, չէ՞, ոչ թե համատեղ շիլաշփոթ։ Ի՞նչ համատեղ պատմվածք, եթե նույնիսկ չնչին սյուժետային կապ չկա հատվածների միջև։


 Ես Տիկո չունեի, համենայն դեպս էս "պատմվածքում" որ հաստատ չկար  :Jpit:  Իսկ կապն ինչպես արդեն նշել էի, էդ էն էր, որ Իմպի գրածը իմ հերոսուհու կարդալիք գիրքն էր:  :Dntknw:  Ինչ kա ստեղ խառնելու? ազնիվ խոսք չեմ հասկանում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես Տիկո չունեի, համենայն դեպս էս "պատմվածքում" որ հաստատ չկար  Իսկ կապն ինչպես արդեն նշել էի, էդ էն էր, որ Իմպի գրածը իմ հերոսուհու կարդալիք գիրքն էր:  Ինչ kա ստեղ խառնելու? ազնիվ խոսք չեմ հասկանում


Փաստորեն, դու էլ էիր գլուխդ ազատել «երազի» կամ «գրքի» փրկարար օղակով, հա՞։  :Jpit:  Էն որ հատվածը ջանջալ ա լինում, հաջորդ մասնակիցը գլուխն ազատելու համար արթնանում ա ու հանգիստ առօրեական կյանքը շարունակում, կամ էլ փակում գիրքը կամ մի այլ բան ու էլի տեղափոխվում առօրեական կյանք։  :LOL:  Չգիտեմ, էդպիսի լուծումներն արդեն չափից դուրս սպառված են, ինձ թվում է՝ չարժե օգտվել դրանցից։

----------

Sophie (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Փաստորեն, դու էլ էիր գլուխդ ազատել «երազի» կամ «գրքի» փրկարար օղակով, հա՞։  Էն որ հատվածը ջանջալ ա լինում, հաջորդ մասնակիցը գլուխն ազատելու համար արթնանում ա ու հանգիստ առօրեական կյանքը շարունակում, կամ էլ փակում գիրքը կամ մի այլ բան ու էլի տեղափոխվում առօրեական կյանք։  Չգիտեմ, էդպիսի լուծումներն արդեն չափից դուրս սպառված են, ինձ թվում է՝ չարժե օգտվել դրանցից։


Չէ, Ան, Դայուշի դեպքը ուրիշ էր, ինքը նենց էր օգտվել, գաղտնի, որ ոչ մեկ չէր ջոկել  :Jpit: ))))))))))))))))))))))) Աչքիս ես վաղը մի հատ էլ եմ կարդալու երկրորդ ու երրորդ հատվածները։

----------

Chilly (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Փաստորեն, դու էլ էիր գլուխդ ազատել «երազի» կամ «գրքի» փրկարար օղակով, հա՞։  Էն որ հատվածը ջանջալ ա լինում, հաջորդ մասնակիցը գլուխն ազատելու համար արթնանում ա ու հանգիստ առօրեական կյանքը շարունակում, կամ էլ փակում գիրքը կամ մի այլ բան ու էլի տեղափոխվում առօրեական կյանք։  Չգիտեմ, էդպիսի լուծումներն արդեն չափից դուրս սպառված են, ինձ թվում է՝ չարժե օգտվել դրանցից։


 հենց տենց էլ կա  :Wink: 



> Չէ, Ան, Դայուշի դեպքը ուրիշ էր, ինքը նենց էր օգտվել, գաղտնի, որ ոչ մեկ չէր ջոկել ))))))))))))))))))))))) Աչքիս ես վաղը մի հատ էլ եմ կարդալու երկրորդ ու երրորդ հատվածները։


Ան, ավելի լավ ա իմ բացատրությունը կարդա: Էդ ստերվա հերոսուհուն սահուն կերպով գիրք էի տեղափոխել, էդքան բան  :LOL:  բաբամ, էս ինչ մի համատեղ պատմվածք դառավ  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, Ան, Դայուշի դեպքը ուրիշ էր, ինքը նենց էր օգտվել, գաղտնի, որ ոչ մեկ չէր ջոկել ))))))))))))))))))))))) Աչքիս ես վաղը մի հատ էլ եմ կարդալու երկրորդ ու երրորդ հատվածները։


Դայուշը էստեղ երեք անգամ բացատրելուց հետո մի երկու անգամ էլ ինձ չաթով բացատրեց, թե ինչի մասին ա գրել, ու ես վերջապես հասկացա։  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  Բայց դե մեկ ա, դուրս չի գալիս սույն համատեղ պատմվածքի զարգացումը։  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայուշը էստեղ երեք անգամ բացատրելուց հետո մի երկու անգամ էլ ինձ չաթով բացատրեց, թե ինչի մասին ա գրել, ու ես վերջապես հասկացա։   Բայց դե մեկ ա, դուրս չի գալիս սույն համատեղ պատմվածքի զարգացումը։


Ես մեղք չունեմ, էդ նույն սկզբունքով շատերն ասեցին, որ հասկացել են, պարզվեց, չեն հասկացել կամ ըթ լիսթ, սխալ են հասկացել  ::}: 
 Սիրտս նոր համատեղ պատմվածք ուզեց  :LOL:  Չես ուզում սկսել?  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես մեղք չունեմ, էդ նույն սկզբունքով շատերն ասեցին, որ հասկացել են, պարզվեց, չեն հասկացել կամ ըթ լիսթ, սխալ են հասկացել 
>  Սիրտս նոր համատեղ պատմվածք ուզեց  Չես ուզում սկսել?


Ուզում եմ, բայց հաստատ ոչ քեզ հետ։  :LOL:   :Scare: 

Ժող, բայց լուրջ, եկեք կամավորներ գտնենք՝ impression–ի գրած սկզբի համար շարունակություն գրող։ Ցանկացողները թող գրեն։  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> հենց տենց էլ կա 
> 
> Ան, ավելի լավ ա իմ բացատրությունը կարդա: Էդ ստերվա հերոսուհուն սահուն կերպով գիրք էի տեղափոխել, էդքան բան  բաբամ, էս ինչ մի համատեղ պատմվածք դառավ


Տենց էլ արել եմ,Դայ ջան, էն որ արտասահմանյան գրականության քննությանը որոշ գործեր դժվար էին լինում ու ժամանակ չէր լինում, մենակ վերլուծությունն էինք կարդում, մոտավորապես տենց  :Jpit: )

----------


## Dayana

> Ուզում եմ, բայց հաստատ ոչ քեզ հետ։  
> 
> Ժող, բայց լուրջ, եկեք կամավորներ գտնենք՝ impression–ի գրած սկզբի համար շարունակություն գրող։ Ցանկացողները թող գրեն։


Ես կշարունակեմ  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (31.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Տենց էլ արել եմ,Դայ ջան, էն որ արտասահմանյան գրականության քննությանը որոշ գործեր դժվար էին լինում ու ժամանակ չէր լինում, մենակ վերլուծությունն էինք կարդում, մոտավորապես տենց )


Էս ինձ արդեն մեծագույն դեմքերի հետ ես համեմատում հա?  :Rolleyes:   :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (31.03.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես մեղք չունեմ, էդ նույն սկզբունքով շատերն ասեցին, որ հասկացել են, պարզվեց, չեն հասկացել կամ ըթ լիսթ, սխալ են հասկացել


 Փաստորեն ես մենակ Տիկոյի տիպի մասն էի հասկացել, չէի հասկացել, որ էդ գիրք ա  :Blush: : Բայց նոր նորից կարդացի, հասկանալի էր  ::}: :

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն, դու էլ էիր գլուխդ ազատել «երազի» կամ «գրքի» փրկարար օղակով, հա՞։  Էն որ հատվածը ջանջալ ա լինում, հաջորդ մասնակիցը գլուխն ազատելու համար արթնանում ա ու հանգիստ առօրեական կյանքը շարունակում, կամ էլ փակում գիրքը կամ մի այլ բան ու էլի տեղափոխվում առօրեական կյանք։  Չգիտեմ, էդպիսի լուծումներն արդեն չափից դուրս սպառված են, ինձ թվում է՝ չարժե օգտվել դրանցից։


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել: Սպառված միջոցներ չեն լինում, կարևորը ճիշտ օգտագործելն է: Եթե մարդը զգացել է, որ այդտեղ գիրքը ցանկանում է փակել, ուրեմն թող փակի: Ես Դայանայի կողմից եմ :Cool:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հը՞՞՞
> yerevanci, փաստորեն մի բան գիտես, ինչը մենք չգիտենք, հլը ծակվի


Ռուֆուս, սա դու ես գրե՞լ, հավատս չի գալիս :Xeloq:  :Think:  Թեմայից դուրս գրառում եմ անում, անպայման տուգանեք ինձ, հարգելի մոդերատորներ, բայց, Ռուֆուս, ինչքան ես փոխվել, առաջ ավելի լավն էիր :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Ուզում եմ, բայց հաստատ ոչ քեզ հետ։  
> 
> Ժող, բայց լուրջ, եկեք կամավորներ գտնենք՝ impression–ի գրած սկզբի համար շարունակություն գրող։ Ցանկացողները թող գրեն։


թողեք հենց ես էլ շարունակեմ, տենց ավելի քիչ ստրես կտանենք  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (31.03.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Ուրեմն էսպես, հայեր, impression-ի Սյուզանը նստած իր համար գիրք էր կարդում, մեկ էլ հանկարծ նրա ընկեր  Dayana-ի Կարենը զանգեց, պայմանավորվեցին հանդիպել, ու ինչպես պարզվեց, Սյուզանն իրականում տղա է ու անունն էլ Տիկո, էդքանը հերիք չի` Սյուզան/Տիկոյի տատը երաժշտություն էր լսում անխղճորեն, ու էդ երաժշտությունը, մեկ էլ նրա կարդացած գրքի սյուժեն Սյուզանի միջի Տիկոյին հիշեցրին մի քանի տարի առաջ իր կնոջը դավադրաբար սպանած լինելու փաստը: Մի խոսքով` ամեն ինչի մեղավորը տատին էր  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս, սա դու ես գրե՞լ, հավատս չի գալիս Թեմայից դուրս գրառում եմ անում, անպայման տուգանեք ինձ, հարգելի մոդերատորներ, բայց, Ռուֆուս, ինչքան ես փոխվել, առաջ ավելի լավն էիր


Բայց ի՞նչ եմ ասել որ: Շատերի պես ես էլ պատմվածքից բան չհասկացա, իսկ yerevanci-ն ոնց որ թե հասկացել էր, խնդրել էի, որ մեզ էլ բացատրեր  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (31.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բայց ի՞նչ եմ ասել որ: Շատերի պես ես էլ պատմվածքից բան չհասկացա, իսկ yerevanci-ն ոնց որ թե հասկացել էր, խնդրել էի, որ մեզ էլ բացատրեր


Բարի  օր  բոլորին,  Ռուֆուս  ջան  իմ  կարծիքովով  impression-ի  գրածին  Դայանան  շատ  օրիգինալ  շարունակությունա  տվել,  փաստորեն,  Դայանայի  պատմվածքի  հերոսը  կարդում  է  գիրք,  որի  բովանդակությունը  impression-ի  պատմվածքն  է,  և  հանկարծ  նրան  խանգարում  է  հեռախոսազանգը:

----------


## Chilly

Էդքան վատ եմ գրել էստեղ, որ էնտեղ էլ ոչ մեկ չի ուզում հետս նոր նախագծի մասնակցի  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

Ժողովուրդ, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, բայց իմ հատվածն ամենալավն էր... :Love:

----------


## impression

դու դեռ չես հանգստացե՞լ  :LOL:

----------


## Chilly

> դու դեռ չես հանգստացե՞լ


լավ  :LOL:  հանգիստ եմ, վարկանիշներս էի նայում, տեսա ստեղից ահագին վարկանիշ ունեմ... ասցի նորից կարդամ )))

----------

